# Who's shoots BIG axis consistently ... ?



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in the market for a couple deer next summer. Thoughts? First hand experience? I've shot axis, any deer won't due - I want a toad.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Back to important basis - high or low fence ? A â€œ toad â€œ can be purchased without too much effort other than how many zeroes are put after the 1st number- a 38â€ was auctioned off last month for 14k . HF operations are usually dollar driven if commercially hunted. If you want a hunt with better hunt value ( free range ) there are some places that try to let axis bulls get big with age. Iâ€™ve been watching one with 18â€ brows, caudals that match beams- 35/37â€. Only problem he left my area and is 3/4 mile up river with about 25 girlfriends. I first saw him in January 10 feet sleeping outside my blind - but now , heâ€™s so close and yet so far ....FYI. Any of them are delicious


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

HF or LF.....

I have some brutes again this year

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Let's go look for this dude, he wouldnt let me in the ranch. Lol









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I was getting to that ^


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> I was getting to that ^


LOL...it will be a hunt for sure and not 14k.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Will have a couple of hunts this fall.
Goliad county.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

WELL.......

We shoot big axis all the time high fence all the time cus it is what we have.
Could drop you off in the middle of the ranch and get it on.:texasflag

But go with Oso! Get that Big Guy!

Good luck and get a good one!:cheers:


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

And by no means am I shorting HF operations - I understand the program and appreciate it


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> And by no means am I shorting HF operations - I understand the program and appreciate it


Just don't really post some cool stuff--Like stalking up on some 30"+ Audad with open site--to 20yds. and get by the head Ewe and shoot her first thing and maybe 2-3 more ewes for the cooler.

Marcus is in My phone and I always give him out for My go to guy so they can call.
Need to get you by the ranch soon Oso!:texasflag

Or like this one?:ac550:


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> LOL...it will be a hunt for sure and not 14k.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


13k? lol


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Swampus said:


> Just don't really post some cool stuff--Like stalking up on some 30"+ Audad with open site--to 20yds. and get by the head Ewe and shoot her first thing and maybe 2-3 more ewes for the cooler.
> 
> Marcus is in My phone and I always give him out for My go to guy so they can call.
> Need to get you by the ranch soon Oso!:texasflag
> ...


that dude is crazy! I will take 3 just like him lol... I wish


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Flat Nasty said:


> 13k? lol


13,995......LOL

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Flat Nasty said:
> 
> 
> > 13k? lol
> ...


Will you take 13994.99


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

plus a tip maybe.........

all kidding aside what type frame you want etc. can help get you close to what you want as a good buck. (you have some real bucks... so big.)
If I hear of a Monster I will let you know.:cheers:


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Capt. Marcus !*

He has a sweet set up for sure. We hunted with him for the last couple years.

Thank me later .................lol


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

We shoot several big ones each season. So far a 35.5” has been our biggest this summer. That could change next month.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Pope brothers guide service in Junction shoots some really nice LF Axis -- I have some Toads on my place and I am LF-- the problem is-- you just dont know when they are gonna show up-- now if I was willing to kill one at night... no prob -- I could go kill a big one in a weekend-- I am sure I could-- but monster low fence axis in the daytime at least on my place are difficult or at least for me. MRSH 978 's been and he can tell you the monsters get that way by being really sneaky and nocturnal -- but I have seen some giants standing next to the road before at 30 yds (mostly when I didn't have a gun with me) and if they dont think you see them-- they dont move. On my place-- they seem to be pretty weary-- at least the real monsters are--now if you just want a 30-32 those are much easier -- but an old wooly mammoth ... that's what its been like for me-maybe not for others -- look at this beast -- does he meet your definition of Toad? He has something wrong with his tongue and I think its affecting his coat (nutrition maybe) but it didn't seem to affect his rack-- he got some mass. lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HF, LF, really doesn't matter. But honestly, I'm looking for mass and tine length. Killing the deer I want to kill's probably gonna happen behind a fence. I've killed plenty of free range axis, but nothing I'd ever considered taking to a taxidermist. If I'm going to pay for a deer, I'm going to pay for a deer.

Marcus, that one's **** close!

Anything unusual is always a plus, but ... I think we're close. I'll reach out to you via FB for now.

I've always thought the odds of killing a beast were better in the summer but if they're not ... let me know what you think. Really I'd just like to get it done in the summer. Less interference with everything else.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pope brothers


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> HF, LF, really doesn't matter. But honestly, I'm looking for mass and tine length. Killing the deer I want to kill's probably gonna happen behind a fence. I've killed plenty of free range axis, but nothing I'd ever considered taking to a taxidermist. If I'm going to pay for a deer, I'm going to pay for a deer.
> 
> Marcus, that one's **** close!
> 
> ...


Come see me.....we find one, great, if not, we had a bad a.....ss time

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

hjm said:


> We shoot several big ones each season. So far a 35.5â€ has been our biggest this summer. That could change next month.


Nice brows and caudals(sp?) On that one. Another 3" on main beams and I am in competition with SR006.
Call me if you got one lIke that.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

hf the way you should go ---- with the way your thinking-- this aint my place--- we dont belong together because you need a high fence place -- that's cool cause its what you want-- but is not a real hunt iim my opinion -- that's my sentiment --your ca if you want the monster - you or your hoodies an buy him-- get you a ****oin monster!!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> hf the way you should go ---- with the way your thinking-- this aint my place--- we dont belong together because you need a high fence place -- that's cool cause its what you want-- but is not a real hunt iim my opinion -- that's my sentiment --your ca if you want the monster - you or your hoodies an buy him-- get you a ****oin monster!!!!!


:biggrin: Well lol, the monster that the OP seeks probably only exists on a well managed high fenced ranch. Anything that could have been a monster, would have surely been shot as a 3 or 4 yr old on a low fenced place, as a 30"er.
Good thing for staytight. :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> hf the way you should go ---- with the way your thinking-- this aint my place--- we dont belong together because you need a high fence place -- that's cool cause its what you want-- but is not a real hunt iim my opinion -- that's my sentiment --your ca if you want the monster - you or your hoodies an buy him-- get you a ****oin monster!!!!!


Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

Texas Safaris outfitters shoots some monster low fence axis.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I promise you - there are some real bruisers on LF properties. Itâ€™s just like whitetails - everyone wants a 170 class from â€œ free range â€œ .... how many 170s are taken from LF out of all the deer harvested from properties ? Less than 1% . They just donâ€™t occur that often. But they are there


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the longest main beams that you guys have ever seen and confirmed on an axis buck? Just curious.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> What is the longest main beams that you guys have ever seen and confirmed on an axis buck? Just curious.


My client took a 37 last summer, confirmed and measured. Back when I first started as a guide out there, a client shot a confirmed 39 and change.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> My client took a 37 last summer, confirmed and measured. Back when I first started as a guide out there, a client shot a confirmed 39 and change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks Marcus. Those are giants for sure. I wonder if one has ever made 40"s.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mrsh978 said:


> I promise you - there are some real bruisers on LF properties. Itâ€™s just like whitetails - everyone wants a 170 class from â€œ free range â€œ .... how many 170s are taken from LF out of all the deer harvested from properties ? Less than 1% . They just donâ€™t occur that often. But they are there


Year before last 3 outta 4 of us took 170+ LF bucks. Guess which one of the 4 of us didnâ€™t?.......sad_smiles


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> Thanks Marcus. Those are giants for sure. I wonder if one has ever made 40"s.


That is the unicorn!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Maybe close.*



Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> That is the unicorn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Elkhunter49 posted this fiirst. I think it was in Lost Maples state park. Maybe not 40 but a hoss for sure.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Perfect example of why I dont always look at length of beams. I love mass, deep 2nds and big fronts, barrel frame. Beautiful buck, would love to take one just like him one day

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Come see me.....we find one, great, if not, we had a bad a.....ss time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I want to come a video this!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Elkhunter49 posted this fiirst. I think it was in Lost Maples state park. Maybe not 40 but a hoss for sure.


Yeah, he naaaaaasty!



Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Perfect example of why I dont always look at length of beams. I love mass, deep 2nds and big fronts, barrel frame. Beautiful buck, would love to take one just like him one day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Same page bro! I want mass fronts and forks.



Mojo281 said:


> I want to come a video this!!!


LET'S GO - clearly the other party is Plax Blackman.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in for video.....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## KWAKZ (Dec 2, 2014)

BW Ranch, can shoot just about anything you want to up to Guaranteed opportunities at 35”+ brutes


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Any luck Spec-rig?
I'm in the market for a Giant also.
But I want to take him alive and bring him to the house and release him to breed my does.


----------



## Biggen13 (Aug 13, 2019)

LF


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

42" and 41" was one good smart high fence buck--Only Daddy-Me and Johnny could see him regular.

40" and 41" another.

Several book bucks in print.
All smart high fence bucks who know where you are.
This was the old ranch--25 years of fun in the sun!

(just to be in the pizzzz ing contest!)

We have some real Big summer bucks--Winter bucks best shed is 37 1/2 like Freon said.:texasflag


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Bukkskin said:


> Any luck Spec-rig?
> I'm in the market for a Giant also.
> But I want to take him alive and bring him to the house and release him to breed my does.


I would pay $100 to watch you do that


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Swampus, was that off highway 41 place? We saw lots of good deer in that area,and there are still a few low fence places around there.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

yes and yes
Still off 41 at a new ranch 2 yrs back made a move.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Elkhunter49 posted this fiirst. I think it was in Lost Maples state park. Maybe not 40 but a hoss for sure.


Yep he's still the biggest I've seen to date. I've taken a few good ones but none that will crowd 40"


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Weaselmender said:


> I would pay $100 to watch you do that


Make it $100 and a ribeye steak plus baked potato dinner, and you can tag along.:cheers:


----------



## Jkotzur (May 29, 2016)

We have some LF studs in Rocksprings.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> Any luck Spec-rig?
> I'm in the market for a Giant also.
> But I want to take him alive and bring him to the house and release him to breed my does.


Haven't booked anything yet. Gotta get through this fall before I get terrible serious about it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

looking for a place I can get a couple of stocky rag-horns...
out of dry and cooking sausageâ€¦
plenty WT here, but them spot deer sure do good in the stuffer :fish:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

kweber said:


> looking for a place I can get a couple of stocky rag-horns...
> out of dry and cooking sausageâ€¦
> plenty WT here, but them spot deer sure do good in the stuffer :fish:


No doubt, I need a 40"er in my trailer, headed for home.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> Yep he's still the biggest I've seen to date. I've taken a few good ones but none that will crowd 40"


 Dang Baker! Those are some fine bucks! Don't believe I've seen those pics before. Congrats.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Bukkskin if you want one muy axis I can get the word out and dart U one.
Do U have "Quick" transport? If not got it covered.
swamp

also have the word out for you Josh.--nothing yet.
Lots of river bucks show up all the time. 40+--not so much.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Swampus said:


> Bukkskin if you want one muy axis I can get the word out and dart U one.
> Do U have "Quick" transport? If not got it covered.
> swamp
> 
> ...


Swamp, I'll shoot you a pm when I get my fence finished.
Yes, I have truck and trailer ready to rock and roll.
Thanks buddy:cheers:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

No problem.


----------

